# Kune Kune vs. Guinea Hog



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 7, 2013)

I am shopping for the right breed for my family of six.  We rent a home w/a grassy side and back yard, as well as, a small grassy persimmon orchard.  I'm looking for a smaller, friendly, easy care, easy on pocketbook, homestead hog.  

I think I've got it narrowed down to two breeds - Kune Kune and Guinea hogs.  I'd love to hear comparisons between the two, including pros, cons, and costs associated w/keeping/breeding each breed.  What's your experience?  What's your opinion?

Thank you!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 11, 2013)

Never raised either so sorry I cannot help you. Hopefully someone on here will be able to give you some advice. Do you have any breeders around you that you could go visit to really check them out?

Liz


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, Cornish Heritage.  I hope so, too.  I do seem to have a few Kune Kune breeders in my state that I could talk to and go visit so that is good.  Just haven't got to that step yet.  

I had casually considered Guinea Hogs before but only based on what I had read on The American Livestock Breeds Conservancy website.  We weren't ready to get a hog so I never contacted breeders to talk about it.  Up until four days ago, I had never even heard of KuneKune.  So, this inquiry is a very preliminary action.  I'm mainly looking for tidbits that only those who've raised these breeds might have but I'd take any info, too.  

I'm sure I'll go ahead and call a few breeders soon.

Thanks again.  I so hope someone here sees this post and can help a bit, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never owned any of them either. Probably the best thing to do would be to visit farms and talk to breeders of both types. Good luck!


----------



## hipeatall (Feb 26, 2013)

My son and I visited a farm the past two weekends that has Guinea Hogs... I'm guessing about 40 or 50. I was really impressed by how incredibly friendly these hogs are. Last weekend we got to tag along on a "farm tour" with a group of girl scouts. The hogs had an enormous pasture... but, when they saw us coming they came running. When they got to us it was all "pet me... pet me..." then they all quickly rolled onto their sides for belly rubs. Those hogs were the friendliest I've ever encountered... of course, I haven't had the opportunity to meet a Kunekune. I think the Kunekune's coloring is just amazing... I love the reds and multi-colors - very striking appearance... and from what I've read they have a lovely temperament... they also have a pretty hefty price tag... the one's I price are $800 and up... oh my.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 27, 2013)

Would love to know what you find out. These are the two breeds we are looking at as well.


----------



## suz101 (Feb 28, 2013)

I raise kunekunes and kunekune crosses so I can only speak for them. I think they are the ideal small farm pig. Super friendly, small and easy to handle, come in wonderful colors and best of all no rooting. I keep them on pasture, orchard and lawn. They are very economical to keep. Mine graze throughout the growing season. As the garden and fruit trees come on produce becomes part of their diet too. During our cold winters a little grain and alfalfa keeps them happy. 
I love to talk kunekune so don't hesitate to contact me. 
Sue
NE Oregon
Grande Ronde Kunekunes


----------



## DiamondKKs (Oct 21, 2013)

I raise KuneKune and AGH in California.  Both are nice choices for pasture systems and small acreage. There are differences between the breed. 
*Temperament-* While AGHs are friendly, nothing compares to the easy going nature of a KuneKune. The sows allow their piglets to be handled at all times. this is great if you want a family friendly farm animal, but may not work if you want to breed pasture pork that farrows on range without much protection from predators.
*Snout- *This may sound unimportant, but no pig is 100% root-free.  A KuneKunes short snout makes them ill-suited for rooting.  
*Marbling-*We have found that the KuneKune pork has nicer marbling at an earlier age. 
*Price-* Other breeders may not address it, but KuneKunes are still relatively rare. Because of the need for import and movement of pigs to maintain genetic diversity, there are extra costs associated with KuneKunes. As a breeder/owner I think that the benefits outweigh the initial cost, but KuneKunes are more of an investment. Good quality American Guinea Hogs can be purchased at a fifth the cost, but your pasture may or may not thrive under their hooves.  We have helped many people put together pairs and herds that meet their needs and goals. 

Always available to answer pig questions.

Also we can schedule a farm visit if you want to meet some of our pigs.

Shannon
Diamond Wire Farms KuneKune Pigs


----------



## Harbisgirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Good thread. We were in the same place but settled on AGHs based on the pocketbook. In my area, Kune Kunes are hard to find and crazy expensive so they were simply priced out of our budget. AGHs are much more reasonably priced and are really gaining in popularity in my area so it is easier to find breeding stock to start with, and also down the road I know there will be new breeding lines readily available. I know several people who have them and they are super sweet and affectionate, they're like dogs  We haven't made the plunge yet but plan to within the next year or so. I can't wait.


----------



## DiamondKKs (Oct 21, 2013)

Harbisgirl, you should come for a visit. We are in Placerville and I have full KuneKunes one the ground now and a litter of AGH/KK crosses due in November.


----------



## PaintedPrettyFarm (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello, We currently have two KuneKune (KK's) and live in Phoenix Arizona. We have never raised any other pigs so I don't have any comparison. But I can tell you alot about KK's. They are absolutely wonderful. We got two young gilts and have had them for 4 months now. They are incredibly sweet. Our girls are currently sharing a part of our backyard. One VERY nice aspect about KK's is that they do not rut like other pigs do. KK's are very content to graze on top grass. We add pig grain and fruits and vegetables. We have a fence that seperates the pigs from out Bulldogs but we open up the gate and let them be together. We slowly introduced the dogs and the pigs and now they just hang out together. Check out the American KuneKune Pig Registry for a list of breeders in the states and tons of information. Choose KuneKune !


----------



## Phe (Jan 2, 2014)

Do male mini pigs grown tusks even when they are fixed?


----------



## LauraInPA (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry to bump such an old thread (new here and just browsing), but these are the two breeds I am really looking into as well. I am leaning towards AGHs because I could start out with a trio or so for the cost of one KK and also the solid black appeals to me as far as not getting as attached goes when it is time to sell/butcher. 

Is the rooting really that much worse with AGHs? Also, what are the space requirements for 2-3? Hoping to have a big enough area and well maintained enough that it doesn't get too nasty. I am fine with bedding it down with straw if needed, just don't want a total slop hole


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2015)

Good thread! I am almost ready for pigs and was wondering this very thing. I had decided to go with kune kune's because they root less. They sound like a great small homestead hog.


----------

